# My space saving home gym…...



## BLUE(UK)

Just sharing a few pics of my untidy garage home gym.

@badly dubbed

Basic overview.










High pull down(RHS), Low rows/pulley(LHS) and my Keys branded seated calf raise at the end. Both high and low machines are Universal brand and bolted to the wall thus takes no space at all. Each has 100kg old style(heavy) metal stack.

[









Pic of a couple of my mirrors(old sliding wardrobe doors), I am in the pic. If you can see the striped tie, stop trying to look at my tallywhacker. I'd imagine I was doing squats given the weight on the bar(2x20,1x25,2x10's each side).










Weight horns(not the best place but limited space), chains, EZ bar,spare pins for the rack etc. The non slip tape on the bottom of the rack is to do standing calf raises on.










My warm up dumbbells(almost 55kg each). 










About as heavy as I need as dumbbells(on dumbbell hooks).










Ivanko lighter dumbbells set and various weighted commercial rubber dumbbells.


----------



## Nytol

Just about perfect!


----------



## blessed6383

Nice ktm mate, hoping mine ends up like this been buying bits each month and need more room already


----------



## badly_dubbed

everything you need in a gym man 

awesome


----------



## Casper13

Hooks for the dumbells is a great idea!


----------



## dt36

Nice, hardcore set up. Love it...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Nytol said:


> Just about perfect!


If I had enough room I'd add in an hack squat and have an area just for dumbbell benching/olympic lifts whereas at present I have to do it all within the rack. I'd also convert the rack into a two user rack(use it both front and rear). I also have woody bands and other accessory bits.



blessed6383 said:


> Nice ktm mate, hoping mine ends up like this been buying bits each month and need more room already


Just buy bits over time. The KTM, I have 2(not being big headed), 950adv and a 450exc which both get used on/off road.



badly_dubbed said:


> everything you need in a gym man
> 
> awesome


It could do with being tarted I guess but it's functional. I would like an higher ceiling and extra kit but it's space at present that limits it.



Casper13 said:


> Hooks for the dumbells is a great idea!


See my other recent post in the advanced section about doing more for shoulder press than bench press. I recommended them for @Kimball

Cheers for the comments.

I will try and get a pic of my dips attachment.


----------



## Casper13

I will take a look.

What are they like though to put back on the hooks after the press? I could imagine abit tricky


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Casper13 said:


> I will take a look.
> 
> What are they like though to put back on the hooks after the press? I could imagine abit tricky


The hooks stay on the dumbbells whilst you press. Google 'country power dumbbell hooks' and you'll see a video.

Powerhouse sell their version at £17.99


----------



## Casper13

I see the link you provided. Thanks 

Good gym by the way


----------



## blessed6383

Don't worry about tarting it up bro best gyms are the old skool blood sweat and tears style hate the pretty looking sh*t lol all about the doom and gloom hahaha get in that dark place and let that anger out


----------



## squatthis

I would love to have this for myself, good effort there. How long has it taken to collect everything here? And how much do you reckon it's cost you?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

squatthis said:


> I would love to have this for myself, good effort there. How long has it taken to collect everything here? And how much do you reckon it's cost you?


Because I accumulated it over quite a few years and it's evolved, the prices won't be relevant for today. I'll give a rough overview of what I paid and what year.

100kg olympic bar/weight combo £40 circa 1994(didn't train at home at this point, I just wanted one!!)

First power rack(New bodymax), £180 I think.circa 2007 Sold after 18months for £80 to someone on here.

First bench(New bodymax),preacher curl/leg curl attachments, £120 I think. 2007

Power rack eBay, 2009. It's 4X2 box and heavy duty. £180

Olympic dumbells(New)from eBay seller in London. 90kg set I think £115.2008/9

Keys bench(local paper) £40&#8230;bargain. Circa 2009

Olympic bar/dumbells, 165kg set eBay, £160 Circa 2008 Prices shot up after this.

Ivanko dumbbell set 2010 £300, eBay. Bloke was a nob and I would've slapped him had he not been old(selling for his son).

High pulley/pull down, £150 eBay circa 2009, bloke offered me the low one too for another £100 so I took it.

Commercial rubber dumbbell set(550kg+ weights), purely lucky at an auction, £170 +commission(under £200!!)

Seated calf raise,Keys £60 from http://www.fitnessoptions.co.uk They used to be quite local to me. Unsure if they still sell used stuff since they moved. I always used to go for a look at what they had in.

Chains, free from lifting gear supplies place.

Mirrors free from a guy I did some work for through work(he was chucking them out).

Under £2k if you want to add in for time/fuel and few bits I haven't thought of?

The 3/4" ply and rubber on the floor was free.(Ply was used but no longer needed, rubber is old quarry conveyor belt off a mate).


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Just to add an idea that I had for my dips bar since I didn't have room for my body to arc correctly when doing dips with my bar on the main part of the rack.

I had some 60X60 box section left and used some off cut to make this along with a couple of hand wheel bolts which then got welded together to the back brace of the rack.










Then using some 50X50 box section(what I had lying about), I created an upright post for my dips bar to attach to.










As you can see, there are other bits and pieces which I have to move when training such as my squat stands and the bodymax bench. I'd get rid of the bodymax bench but I use it now and again for leg extensions/curls and can't get rid of my Keys bench because it is far better.


----------



## tommyc2k7

Mate those dip bars are genius, well impressed


----------



## BLUE(UK)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Mate those dip bars are genius, well impressed


Thanks. I wanted something I could put in place in seconds rather than minutes because when things take too long, it does your head in and you end up missing them out of the workout. I have done the 2 olympic bars across the safeties but it got on my nerves ducking under the bars to get in position with 20-60kg strapped to my body.

As for the plate storage you asked on the other thread, look at my rack and you'll see how I did mine, they can be removed in seconds. They hook in like the J hooks do but instead they have a bit of old scaffold welded on. :thumb:


----------



## karbonk

Hi @‌BLUE(UK) Nice setup there, going a similar route 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/252562-home-gyms-show-yours-off/?do=embed


----------

